
Intel-Funded Study Finds AMD Procs Incl. Ryzen Vulnerable to Side-Channel Hack - Fjolsvith
https://hothardware.com/news/amd-processors-past-decade-zen-vulnerable-side-channel-attack
======
uranium235
Yeah I saw this a couple of days ago this is unsurprising other than it didn't
come sooner. While everybody was booing Intel when rizon came out go figure
something else is wrong with x86. I still don't think I'm gonna run out and
buy a power / Talos setup, I'm not even looking to get good fpgas to run
riscv. Fuck it, the thing that's gonna get you hacked is something else really
lazy that you probably did.

~~~
Ghjklov
The best architecture is no architecture. Big brain move. They can't hack you
if you don't have anything to hack.

~~~
uranium235
Yeah I mean there's that but we're trying to do stuff that such nihilistic
sentiments never could appreciate. There's a lot of truth to why these kinds
of things like fips 140-2 level 3 are a thing even though yeah if you weild
them foolishly they won't do you any good but I don't know. I just could never
trust any of the stuff Intel marketed mostly because of the systematic poor
quality of hardware accompanying their shit

------
uranium235
Maybe check with modern sparc or power or arm if you want hardware guarantees
for always on and really secure if it's worth it to you. personally, I don't
have any real experience other than what I've seen in tech specs but I'll bet
at least one of them has something more competent than tcg, which ought to
have been the first indication for a lot of people that x86 platforms are kind
of half assed

------
uranium235
Just saying if you want like fips 140-2 level 3 sec you should probably talk
to the black suits instead of going to Linus tech tips

